# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ομαλη εκκινηση

## katsai

καλησπερα,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να αφαιρεσω απο ενα σκαπτικο δραπανο το εξαρτημα που το κανει να ξεκινα σιγα σιγα γιατι καθυστερεις περιμενοντας να παρει ολες τις στροφες το μοτερ

----------


## katmadas

> καλησπερα,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να αφαιρεσω απο ενα σκαπτικο δραπανο το εξαρτημα που το κανει να ξεκινα σιγα σιγα γιατι καθυστερεις περιμενοντας να παρει ολες τις στροφες το μοτερ


................
ΟΧΙ..

----------


## νεκταριοος

............ επισης ΟΧΙ 
 το σοφτ σταρτ κανει και κατι αλλο     (  προστασια  και στο μοτερ και στο συλεκτη της πομπινας )

----------


## georgis

> καλησπερα,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να αφαιρεσω απο ενα σκαπτικο δραπανο το εξαρτημα που το κανει να ξεκινα σιγα σιγα γιατι καθυστερεις περιμενοντας να παρει ολες τις στροφες το μοτερ


ποσο καθυστερει;μην τρελλαθουμε κιολας.ΟΧΙ

----------

